# LR 4 to Nik & Back to LR4 not showing up



## ClaudiaPhotoartist (Aug 4, 2016)

Ok, please be kind.  I had no idea that once I saved a file in PS, I could go back to LR.  I just saved it in a new folder.  This has been going on for years  I usually can find what I want through key words but not lately. Here is my problem:

I have the latest plugins with Topaz and I'll just use Textures 2.? as an example.  I edit in LR4, then export to Textures, make adj. then reimport to LR.  It does not show up.  If I look for it in Picasa, it is there but not in LR!  A while back this happened occasionally now it is a constant.

BTW, I can send to PS10 and work all the plug ins but loose the link to LR (the link I never knew I could have and now want).

Also, I tried to open a LR file as a Smart Object but it is greyed out.

I wish I know now what i do when I first started with photoshop.  :(

Thanks for any help you can get me.  And yes, I should probably upgrade to CC.

Why are my files from LR not coming back into LR after editing in a Nik product or for that matter Topaz?
Why is open as a smart object greyed out (just found out about smart objects) ?
All plugins work from PS.

Thank you and wishing I asked this a lot sooner.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Aug 5, 2016)

Some general ideas-

"Export" from Lightroom creates a derivative pixel file- then promptly 'forgets' about it! (unless you tick the "add to catalog" option).  If you 'Export' a file then open it in PS, NIK, etc, after having saved the edited file, it will have to be 'Imported' into Lightroom to be visible in the LR catalog library.

"Edit In" from the menu, uses the external editing programs set up in the preferences by creating a pixel file and adds it to the catalog before it opens in the external program. So when you 'Save' the edited file it is already in the catalog. (Importing is not required)

If you ever use "Save As" in any external program, you are creating a file that Lightroom does not know about- Importing is necessary to see this new file in LR.

So a general answer- You need PS, Nik, Topaz, etc, all listed in the Preferences/External Editors list. You always send a file from LR to these programs by 'Edit-In'. You always use "Save" (and not "Save As" ) when you finish the external edit.

Edit Lightroom photos in Photoshop or Photoshop Elements
External editing preferences in Lightroom
Open Lightroom photos in external applications


----------



## ClaudiaPhotoartist (Aug 5, 2016)

Thank you I-See-Light. 

I used the wrong word in my question.  When I am in LR and done with LR edits, I right click and do edit in (not export), one of the topaz or nick programs.  When done there, it does not come back into LR.  (It use to a while back like 4 months ago).  It is in the correct folder but the catalog does not see it.  I believe you only have "cancel" or "save" when you finish the external edit.  (I understand that when in PS you do have that choice amd understand only using save there to keep the LR connection).   Where is the "add to catalog tick box" for LR4?  I looked for quite some time last night and did not find one. 

I love your explanation above.  Very easy to understand. 

The articles you cited did shed a light on why "edit as a smart object" is greyed out...I am using PSE and it is not available for elements.

Hope you can help me figure out why when I am in LR4 and choose edit in Nik, etc., save and it does not come back into LR but the new edit is in the original folder with the other versions.  When LR opens there is no photo showing.

Thank you!


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 5, 2016)

ClaudiaPhotoartist said:


> Thank you I-See-Light.
> 
> I used the wrong word in my question.  When I am in LR and done with LR edits, I right click and do edit in (not export), one of the topaz or nick programs.  When done there, it does not come back into LR.  (It use to a while back like 4 months ago).  It is in the correct folder but the catalog does not see it.  I believe you only have "cancel" or "save" when you finish the external edit.  (I understand that when in PS you do have that choice amd understand only using save there to keep the LR connection).   Where is the "add to catalog tick box" for LR4?  I looked for quite some time last night and did not find one.



There is no such tick box because Lightroom should always add the result to the catalog. Often the explanation is quite simple: Lightroom does add it, but you don't see it for some reason. The reason may be that your grid is set to sort on 'Added Order', so the edited image comes all the way to the end. Or you have an active filter that prevents the image from showing. Select the original, go to 'All Photographs' and make sure the sort order is on file name. If the edited image is imported, it should show right next to the original. If you still don't see it, select the folder where it should be, right click on it and choose 'Synchronize Folder'. That should import the image if it really isn't imported, so that can show if there really is a problem.


----------



## ClaudiaPhotoartist (Aug 5, 2016)

Thank you Johan.  I cannot wait to go home and see if that is my problem.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Aug 6, 2016)

Johan has given best advice for finding the files. "Sort Order" being a common answer.
The [  tick ... "add to catalog"  ] only applies in the Export dialog, which is what I was referring to in Post#2.


----------



## ClaudiaPhotoartist (Aug 6, 2016)

got it!~  I have company and am dying to get to this.  So I will get back to you when I check it out.  (I am on work computer now and not on the one with LR).  Thanks again.


----------



## ClaudiaPhotoartist (Aug 10, 2016)

HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY THANK YOU!

Finally got to check out the solutions offered.

It was the "Sort" option that was not on file.  I never used this option so I had no idea!   

Again, what a simple answer to such a frustrating problem.

Johan and I see the Light had it right, however, it took me a while to get it!

Claudia


----------

